# Réponse automatique sur Mail



## Susan G (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir comment configurer une réponse automatique sur Mail ( ex. "Je suis absent du xxx jusqu'au xxx - merci de contacter xxx" ). Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui saurait m'y renseigner ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Directement avec mail je crois pas, mais tu peux normalement le faire directement sur le site qui héberge ton adresse (gmail, free etc.).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

dites

et si on commencait par lire le manuel Mail?

dans l'aide Mail , il suffit de taper _répondre_ ou _réponse_

et hop on a...la réponse et solution

sur une fiche nommée , TRES bizarrement
*Envoi automatique de réponses*
( totalement etrange comme titre)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Oui, mais comme le dit également cette aide:

"Mail doit être en cours d&#8217;exécution pour répondre automatiquement aux messages car les règles ne sont pas réalisées si votre ordinateur est éteint ou si vous n&#8217;êtes pas connecté. Pour configurer des réponses automatiques pendant que vous êtes en vacances, consultez votre fournisseur de service de messagerie."


----------



## David_b (24 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Oui, mais comme le dit également cette aide:
> 
> "Mail doit être en cours dexécution pour répondre automatiquement aux messages car les règles ne sont pas réalisées si votre ordinateur est éteint ou si vous nêtes pas connecté. Pour configurer des réponses automatiques pendant que vous êtes en vacances, consultez votre fournisseur de service de messagerie."



Ben.. ça répond à ta question, non ? Regarde chez ton fournisseur de mail 
Si tu utilises MobileMe, de mémoire, tu peux le configurer via le Webmail. Pour les autres, comme suggéré : lire la doc.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

et tout ca est parfaitement normal
Mail n'est rien d'autre qu'une interface de lecture redaction gestion

Qui bien entendu pour fonctionner doit etre actif
Sinon on agit  à l'étape d'avant
(en ligne)
--
par ailleurs traiter les reponses automatiques avec doigté diplomatique 
sauf exception les gens savent qu'un correspond repond , s'il veut répondre, quand il le choisira
( dans l'heure la journée la semaine , le mois ou jamais)

et souvent une rep automatique est totalement superflue

(voire leger signe négatif:
_votre courrier est digne d'etre traité par un robot ,  moi j'ai mieux à faire_,  hihihi)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

David_b: C'est pas moi qui ai lancé le post, donc qui ai posé la question...J'ai répondu à la question de Susan G et ensuite à la réponse de pascalformac (réponse qui ne me semblait pas correspondre aux attentes de Susan G). ^^ J'avais justement conseillé d'aller directement voir sur le fournisseur de l'adresse mail...

Pascalformac: +1, je l'aurais pas mieux dit. xD Mais quand t'es en vacances c'est utile de dire: Je vous répondrais pas avant d'avoir fini de glander pendant 2 mois. ^^


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Pascalformac: +1, je l'aurais pas mieux dit. xD Mais quand t'es en vacances c'est utile de dire: Je vous répondrais pas avant d'avoir fini de glander pendant 2 mois. ^^


ben justement c'est pas_ tout à fait ca _

c'est  surtout ca 
_ le robot vous dit que j'en ai rien à peter de vos messages là maintenant 
j'ai mieux à faire
( bronzette, trekking , draguer , passer du temps avec ceux que j'aime, en tous cas pas communiquer avec  vous)
_
et le sous entendu
_ réflechissez un peu dans votre cervelle de  twitterisé  mordu à l'échange nevrotique centré sur vous et votre esentielle  correspondance
sinon vous pensez bien que je repondrai moi même à votre courrier soit disant giga hypra important , car vous le valez bien

...ou pas_


--
et bon sens garder
la course à la com et rep rapide faut lacher prise un peu
le monde tourne , avec ou sans reponse, et tournera encore

 et contrairement à une fausse idée très répandue
90% des messages ne sont PAS urgents et peuvent etre traités plus tard
avec UNE reponse ( perso)


----------



## David_b (24 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> David_b: C'est pas moi qui ai lancé le post


_Mea culpa_ :rateau:
Mais j'ai des excuses: je suis vieux (40 ans dans moins d'un mois), je suis barbu, je suis belge _et_ je vis à Paris  
Ha oui: et je suis distrait


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

David_b a dit:


> je suis belge _et_ je vis à Paris


  Ah ouais...tu cumules le mauvais coté des 2 en somme, hihihi

 tiens en passant, au bon Marché ( Sevres Bab) ,  à la grande epicerie, dans leur boulangerie ( bonne);  j'ai eu une surprise 
en standard ils vendent du cramique , frais , fait quotidiennement, et prix très raisonnable
par contre j'ai pas vu de... _pistolets_
(comprenne qui peut)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Juin 2010)

Zut, j'ai toujours dit, mangé et entendu parler de _la_ cramique,
et c'est le cramique 


Macworld sort un article à propos des vacances, 
et y recommande MobileMe, Gmail ou Exchange pour transformer son adresse mail en répondeur plus ou moins intelligent.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

vraiment dommage que google voice soit pas  hors USA
pour ca c'est très bien aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Zut, j'ai toujours dit, mangé et entendu parler de _la_ cramique,
> et c'est le cramique .


ouups j'avais pas vu celle là
voilà ce que c'est que d'acheter son pain sur des sites chinois traduits  en français par un robot
( sans parler des risques de contrefacons)


 et je confirme: LE cramique
ca vient de le (pain) cramique , et non pas la (brioche) cramique
même si c'est  légerement sucré c'est un_ Pain, masculin,  qui en a*_!



(* des grains de raisins , hein , allez pas  imaginer des choses )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> voilà ce que c'est que d'acheter son pain sur des sites chinois traduits  en français par un robot


Nan, c'est pire que ça
= je vis, et j'ai toujours vécu, le long de la frontière belge ! :affraid:

NB : le blème que j'ai avec le genre de certains mots est réservé aux épices (coriandre, cardamome, girofle, ) ou parfums (myrrhe, myrte) 
= c'est juste que j'ai toujours entendu dire "LA" cramique.


----------



## David_b (24 Juin 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Zut, j'ai toujours dit, mangé et entendu parler de _la_ cramique,
> et c'est le cramique


Hé oui, on mange _du_ cramique ou une tranche (ou deux ou trois ou... comment s'arrêter?) de cramique, comme on mange un pistolet (ça manque, le pistolet, en France).

iBake : MacGé vous propose rubrique boulangerie ?


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2010)

L'initiatrice de ce post a dû être effrayée par tous vos conseils puisqu'elle n'est pas revenue 
Par ailleurs, des pistolets, on en trouve aisément en France, avec une chaîne de boulangerie (semi-?)industrielle née en Picardie.

Toujours est-il que ce ne n'est pas le bon forum pour parler de messagerie ou de boulangerie et que je déplace.


----------



## David_b (25 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, des pistolets, on en trouve aisément en France, avec une chaîne de boulangerie (semi-?)industrielle née en Picardie.



Industrielle ? _Vade retro moderator !_ Je me fournis chez mon _artisan_ boulanger, môssieur... Artisan qui m'a répondu que c'était "une boulangerie ici, pas une armurerie", quand je lui ai demandé si je pouvais lui acheter des pistolets 

Promis, cette fois j'arrête le HS (que j'ai pas initié. C'est pas que je veuille cafter les copains, hein  )


----------

